# Home kitchen gas range?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Any opinions of this unit?

https://www.geappliances.com/applia...tion-Range-with-No-Preheat-Air-Fry-JGB735SPSS

Thinking of getting a new gas range.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

As long as you avoid the brands ending in G, you're on the right track. Samsung and LG have poor service reviews and problems beyond the average.

I'll look for induction for my next system. My kitchen is set up for cooktop and wall ovens so I'm not well versed in what's happening in ranges.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I have that one without the convection oven. What made me buy it was the heavy duty grates. I opted to have a grate over the center burner instead of the griddle for extra capacity but I could get the griddle plate and swap it with the grate any time I want. 

My dislikes after I got it- I hate how the "18,000 btu power boil burner" at the bottom left takes 30 minutes to boil a gallon of water. If that isn't bad enough, the other burners are all different sizes. The larger of the two (top right which is the next one down in btu's from the 18,000) won't even maintain a rolling boil (once it gets there) without a lid. So forget about boiling two different kinds of pasta any time soon. 

Another problem I see is the design of the burners themselves. The gas jets are arranged in a ring around the outside of the burner. Because there is nothing in the middle the heat tends to travel up the outside of the pot. I find my sauce pans will have the sides hot enough to burn the contents if it splashes there while stirring. This is also why it takes so long to boil water. Prosumer and professional burners have jets in the center also.

Still, I don't think you will do any better in a typical "home" range until you get into the "prosumer" lines. Seems the consumer protection nannies are looking out for the snowflakes by restricting the BTU's way down.


----------



## darien87 (Jun 18, 2021)

phatch said:


> As long as you avoid the brands ending in G, you're on the right track. Samsung and LG have poor service reviews and problems beyond the average.


Bummer. We just had an unplanned kitchen refresh and I bought a Samsung slide in. We've only had it for about 6 months but it's been fine so far. Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

